# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي [اسلاميات] أســـــــــــــــباب الفـــــــــــــتن

## AMR@RAMZI

أولا: قلة العلم وانتشار الجهل :     لان الجهل اخطر ما يكون في تفكك المجتمعات وتضرر الأفراد  والأمم والشعوب والجاهلون هم أسرع الناس إلى الفتن , والسقوط فيها والتدافع إليها  كتدافع الفراش على النار وهم حطب كل فتنة وادأة يستخدمها كل  مغرض وحاقد على الإسلام وأهله لتحقيق أطماعه.     ولذلك قرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين قبض العلم وظهور  الجهل ووقوع الفتن . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم  : ( يقبض العلم ويظهر الجهل والفتن ويكثر الهرج  ... ) متفق عليه .    وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((  إن بين يدي الساعة لآياما ينزل فيها الجهل ويرفع فيها العلم , ويكثر فيها الهرج  والهرج القتل )) متفق عليه .    ثانياً :  ضعف تدين الناس وسوء أخلاقهم :     فالناس إذا ضعف تدينهم وقل إيمانهم ونسوا ما ذكروا به من الإيمان وصالح  الأعمال اضطربت أحوالهم بما اكتسبوا من السيئات والخطايا , فيتلطخون بالدماء المحرمة ونهب الأموال وهتك الأعراض  . ولا يرد الناس إلا الإيمان والخوف من الله  .   ثالثاً : عدم تحكيم شريعة الله في الأرض  :    إذ كل القوانين التي وضعها البشر فيها من الظلم والجور  والحيف مما يسبب الفتن والشرور ـ والخير كل الخير في تحكيم الشريعة . لذلك قال  تعالى : {وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَاْ أُولِيْ  الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ }البقرة17 فلو علم القاتل انه سيقتل ما  أقدم على القتل, والسارق ستقطع يده ما أقدم على السرقة وهكذا في جميع الأحكام  المعطلة .    رابعاً: الظلم :     لان الظلم ظلمات ويجر البلاء على البلاد والعباد ,  وتكثر الفتن والقلاقل والتشتت بين الأفراد والمجتمع .    والظلم سواء كان من الراعي أو الرعية عواقبه وخيمة وآثاره سيئة.    خامساً: مخالفة شرع الله :     لان مخالفة الشرع يجلب لأهله الشرور قال تعالى ( فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ  فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) النور63 قال ابن كثير في تفسيرها : (أي فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره وليخشى من خالف أمره ظاهرا وباطنا أن  تصيبهم فتنة , أي في قلوبهم من كفر أو نفاق أو بدعة , أو يصيبهم عذاب اليم في  الدنيا بقتل أو حد أو حبس أو نحو ذلك  ..)   سادساً : وجود دعاة الفتنة  بين الناس :     الذين يزينون القبيح ويقبحون الحسن ,  ويضلون الناس بغير علم ويزجون بهم في خضم الفتن لتحقيق مأربهم الدنيئة فينشرون  الدعايات بين الناس ويربون الأجيال على ذلك ويربون الأجيال على الثأر وحب الانتقام  من المؤمنين وينشرون بينهم القصائد والأشعار الداعية إلى الفتنة أو المنشورات  ويشحنون قلوبهم في المجالس الخاصة والعامة فيضيع الولاء  والبراء بين المؤمنين فلا يرى المؤمن عدوا له إلا جاره وقريبه ومن يصلي  معه في المسجد فيتحمل دعاة الفتنة أوزار من أضلوهم بغير علم وهم كثير في المجـتمع  المسلم ـ لا كثرهم الله ـ    سابعاً: تفرق الدولة الواحدة إلى أحزاب  وجماعات ونشر ألعنصرية  بينهم:   والولاء والبراء لذلك فينشى عنه فتن  ومصائب كثيرة وقد يحصل بينهم تنافس غير محمود يبداء بتتبع الزلات والتراشق بالكلمات  عبر الصحف والمجلات والمهرجانات وينتهي بالمواجهة المسلحة والواقع اكبر شاهد على  ذلك .    ثامناً: قلة الإدراك والوعي  بين أبناء الإسلام ونشر ألعنصرية والمناطقية بينهم :     وقد حاول أعداء الإسلام في عهد الرسول إيجاد ذلك  بينهم حتى ارتفعت الأصوات بينهم قائلين ـ يا للأنصار وقائل يا  للمهاجرين ـ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( ابد عوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم دعوها فإنها منتنة )  واليوم وجدت هذه الجاهليات رواجا كبيرا بين المسلمين ووجد لها الدعاة إليها ولا  يستغرب ذلك من الجاهل ولكن العجب  كل العجب عندما يحصل ذلك ممن ينتسب إلى إلى العلم والدعوة ويقراء الآيات  والأحاديث المحذرة من ذلك فلا تحرك فيه ساكنا وكأنها لا تعنيه أو يفهم لكنه  متبع لهواه فان كان كذلك فلتبكي على الإسلام البواكي .     تاسعاً : ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر:    إن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والدعوة إلى الله  بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة هي سفينة النجاة لهذه الأمة  والعقلاء يعلمون أن من أعظم أسباب الفتن ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر  قال شيخ الإسلام ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( وإذا كان الكفر والفسوق والعصيان سبب الشر والعدوان , فقد يذنب الرجل  أو الطائفة ويسكت آخرون عن الأمر والنهي , فيكون ذلك من ذنوبهم , وينكر عليهم آخرون  إنكارا منهيا عنه , فيكون ذلك من ذنوبهم فيحصل التفرق والاختلاف والشر , وهذا من  أعظم الفتن والشرور قديما وحديثا ... ومن تدبر الفتن  الواقعة رأى سببها ذلك , ورأى أن ما وقع بين أمراء الأمة وعلمائها ومن دخل في ذلك  من ملوكها ومشايخها ومن تبعهم من العامة من الفتن هذا أصلها ) أ ـ هـ  الاستقامة ( 2/241)    إذا ترك الأمر بالمعروف هو من أعظم أسباب الفتن والبعض يظن أن اعتزال الفتن يعني ترك هذا الأمر وهذا  خطأ , فإن اعتزال الفتن لا يمنع من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وإظهار الشرع  وإعلاء كلمة الله والنصح لكل مسلم ـ بحسب الاستطاعة ـ والله أعلم .

----------


## mahibordj

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

